# Re: Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt 12



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

New home ladies, happy chatting and lots of luck to all

love kiz  xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo

What stage are you at of your cycle? So annoying when symptoms vanish but try to stay as relaxed as possible 
I'm having horrible tummy issues but following the gi diet as recommend by my doctor to help control side effects. Hope it don't last long ((

Hate the wait, how's you?

The new lady I didn't catch name of before I came to the new home lol

I'm on cd 9 on 7th round of Clomid after having a very very long break

Hugs to you all

Lou xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

What a lovely new home!!

Flossey - I'm day 25 today. I hope your problems are just because the metformin is so new to your system. Hopefully within a week or so it will all have calmed down.
Andi130 - welcome, I hope you've found this new thread ok. Good luck with your scan today.

Lots of luck and   to all. Let's hope this new thread has lots of lovely BFP's coming up soon 

Moo xx


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi moo. Thanks for the welcome. Scan didint show any folicals at all. Feel like  crying but im in work!!!!!! Just have to stay positive and wait for af to arrive i guess....


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo

I remember know. You recently had day 21 bloods and they was high. Memory is shocking lol. Well I think it's just a case of getting used to metformin. I've lost 3.7lbs already. Following the gi diet as best I can 

Andi
Sorry to hear your scan wasn't what you hoped. It can take a good cycle of Clomid along with af to get good results on 2nd round. Don't be too upset Clomid will help 

Really hope we all get some positive news 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

OK i'm now confused even more.  

There are no follicles this morning at my first scan as I said above, but I have just gotten an email from my consultant (who I seen privately but going NHS for scans also confusing) and he said as per my blood tests that I prob did ovulate last month!!!

Any advice


----------



## wombatza (May 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Hope it's ok for me to join in on your conversations. I'm not discussing this with friends and family as there's too much pressure from that side. 
I've just completed my 5th round of Clomid (25mg), and today got the results of my 21 day blood test which showed that this month I didn't even ovulate. 
I thought I was a lot more relaxed about this than I am but I'm so disappointed. Next month is our first appointment with the IVF doc but was really hoping that I would have a BFP before then.
Hoping that you all get some good news soon but heartening to see that I'm not alone in this.
Thanks for listening!
Elle x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Andi

It could be a possibility that you ovulate late? What cd was your scan?

Wombatza
Welcome hun. Can I ask why your only having. 25mg of Clomid?

X


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi MrsFlossey/Elle

Today's scan was cd11, the blood tests were done on day 34 of a 36 day cycle.  After years of having no/very few periods the last 2 months have both been exactly 36 days each.  

25mg was what the Cons told me to start on I'm not discussing what's going on with any of my family or friends, its hard enough waiting every month without the pressure of everyone else waiting!


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think maybe the scan was done early? There is still time hun if you have long cycles you prob ovulate late. And having a progesterone blood test so Late is a bit weird and never heard of taking 25mg before. But I'm no doctor. What's the plan now? Will you go up a dose?

Xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining

I am currenly on the egg share process (long process to see if suitable) and my NHS consultant has advised I try clomid in the meantime, as a recent laparoscopy showed enlarged ovary and all my tests show slight PCOS and he hopes clomid may work (got to say i am a little sceptical) 

anyway my consultant has also advised I start on 25mg but up it very quickly to 50mg I am thinking I may just start on 50mg, cant start this month as i am on CD6 so looks like it will be next month for me.

have to say its great to see some success stories from clomid and who knows it may work for me 

xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lulabelle
Welcome. I would go straight to 50mg but that's my opinion xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

sorry me again.....

I have just been informed by another user kindly that she is also on clomid so its not a problem for me to do egg share and clomid.

does anyone know if you can take at CD6 or am i better waiting for next cycle and starting at CD2 as advised? or if i can take at CD6 what the implications are? if any?

Thanks x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

No I would wait till cd2 x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

MrsFlossey

Sorry in my haste to get out for lunch, I didn't read your post correctly, I'm on 50mg of clomid and yes to answer your question I will up this to 100mg per month next time.


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh My ladies, so much has been going on since my last post. 

Hi Moo and Flossey  - I did get my bloods from last Wednesday, they were 70.1, which has me very confused as I only predicted that I was on cycle day 18 and so this is pretty high. I did up my dose of clomid to 75mgs this month and so maybe that has had an impact. Anyway, I am now on cycle day 23 and I am due on Sat. Starting to feel the dull ache of AF and so not holding out much hope. I have a meeting at clinic tomorrow however and I think it is time to get that IVF referral made. We are both due AF around same time Moo and so I will have my fingers crossed for both of us. Flossey, I hope your tummy is feeling a little better, clomid does strange things to our bodies, doesn't it. I have been trying the Dukan diet for the same reason. 

Andi - welcome. I agree with the others, I think your scan was just too early. 11 day scans are only really good if you ovulate around day 14 and not everyone does. I have ovulated on day 14 some months but this month it was closer to day 20. 


Lulabelle - welcome also. My consultant also advised that I may want to start on 25mgs and so this is not that uncommon. There is lots of research to suggest that clomid is most successful when it is given at the lowest possible dose. Its maybe worth a try round one and then up it next month if no bfp (although hopefully you will not have to). I would wait until you are bale to start on the correct cycle day , I know how eager you will be to get started asap though. 
Wombatza - also welcome. I would think they may up your dose to 50mgs in the meantime? 50mgs might be your magic number. 

As they say... baby dust to you all ladies xx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello ladies  

Just wanted to say hi. I have not been here for ages.

A little update from me... I'm in 2ww now, 5 cycles on clomid 50mg gone, one more to go. I got hospital app booked for next month, probably will be moved to IVF, as suggested before. I also started acupuncture last week and have another treatment tomorrow. Hopefully this will help. However my acupuncturist believes she can help us get pg without IVF, so fingers crossed. I personally don't think we should rush for IVF too. 

Hope to hear good news from all of you      

Frog


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi girls,

thanks for all your advice.

spoke to the consultant he said fine to start tonight as i am actually on cd5 (apparently as day 1 was at 8pm last wed my cd1 is actually counted as thursday) but i am only going to start on the recommended 25mg thanks for the advice hate the wait.

so here goes ahh hope the side effects are not too bad, i dont get monitored with my nhs so no scans or anything is there any scary side effects that i really need to worry about (fully expect, hot flushes, cramps, weight gain, moodiness!!) sounds like the next few weeks going to be a barrel of laughs!!! 

good luck to everyone hope to hear some success soon xx


----------



## wombatza (May 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all the advice.  

MrsFlossey - My doc has also said that now I need to increase to 50mg, she said to try 25mg first and as that was getting ovulation happening it's the number we stayed on, until this last cycle that is. Only thing now is to see if AF happens as cannot do anything till then! 

Lulabelle - I had no side effects on 25mg, hopefully you have the same experience.

Thanks, hope we all have some good news soon.

Elle x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

to all the new ladies.

Hate the Wait - well done on the super high progesterone!
Flossey - I hope the metformin is still being kind to your tummy?!

My symptoms have still stayed away, actually feeling very good this week and like I'm out of the 'foggy' head that I find the Clomid causes  AF should be due Sat/ Sun, so we will see what happens...!

Good luck to those just starting their cycles, and      for those in 2ww.

Love Moo xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hate the wait
That is a fantastic number, it's normally taken on day 21 so if you worked it out to be day 18 that's not that long till day 21 anyway so it looks like you prob ovulated a little early. I do hope your cramps aren't af related but IF af comes at least you have ovulated. That's a massive thing. 

Moo
It's ok atm but as I'm eating different things its just a waiting game to see if it effects my tummy. Ill up my dosage to 1000mg on Sunday so I'm dreading that. Glad your feeling good, really pleased to hear that 

Sounds like we all gave firm plans in place.

Good luck to the lovely ladies on their 2ww

Lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello

I just wanted to say hello to everyone on this new thread! I wish everyone lots of luck for this month  

Great to hear about all the positive ovulations!

I'm currently on cd3 and started Clomid yesterday! I shall look forward to reading and posting with you all  

Bluebell xx


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Quick question ladies- what cycle day do you usually start getting AF cramps?


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good luck bluebell on your cycle x

Hate the wait I normally get it on cd 20 but cramps aren't always linked to af x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello ladies,

I lost control of myself and poas this morning - I used a First response, and got a VERY faint positive!!!!!!!!!!!! ?Now I don't know what to do with myself!! It was really really faint, but both DH and I could definitely see it! My OTD isn't until Saturday, so I'm hoping that by then it will be more definite, I'm struggling to believe it at the moment! I don't know whether to laugh, cry or panic!!! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## wombatza (May 27, 2013)

Hi Everyone

YAY moo! Hope it really is, great news if so.

I've booked myself in for my first ever accupuncture session next week Monday - I found a practice that specialises in fertility, with or without fertility drugs and also in support of IVF if we do need to go that route. Hopefully it doesn't get that far!

I'll be trying very hard not to think about my absolute fear of needles...

Have a great week.

Elle
x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo

They say a line is a line, congratulations. Go get a digital and test on Saturday. I pray with all my heart it's your dream come true xxxxxxxxxx

Wombat

I can't afford to do that  but heard fantastic results, I had it for back pain once through my doctor who practises Chinese medicine, and it really didn't hurt I didn't even notice they was in. The more relaxed you are the less your even notice. Good luck xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

moo thats great news really encouraging (i am sure you can never get a faint positive - i may be wrong) so test again on saturday if you can hold out that long!!

well I am on my second day of clomid, so far no side effects not sure whether this is norm or do the side effects come later in the cycle? i take at night so that might help, drinking loads of water, eating healthy - any other things i can try?

also i am not under scans whilst on clomid which i know some of you are, do you think i could book in for my GP for day 21 bloods or are they not likely to do this?


xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lulabelle

I only ever get hit flushes and moodiness but this months I just got really emotional and hot at night. You prob sleep through it all. 

You should at least be tracked through bloods I don't have scans with my clinic but I do with blood tests. Some GPs will do it tho. Have a chat with your doc

Xx


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Moo that is AMAZING news! Let us know how you get on with the next test. My fingers are crossed.

Unfortunately, I feel the normal dull ache of my AF arriving and bfp unlikely. Some strange, stretchy cervical mucas though (sorry tmi). Not sure what causes this? 

Lullabelle - I book into my GP for 21 day bloods all the time, no one has ever said that I should not do this. I do this when I am not sure about ovulation. I am sure every region is different though but worth a try. Glad to hear no side effects, I have also been lucky with that. 

Wombatza - I was so disappointed because I did not like acupuncture. It did not hurt, just wasn't for me. I have heard such amazing things about it and how it has helped people relax and conceive and so I would certainly give it a shot. There are some really good studies on how it can assist IVF and so I think this must be relevant to TTC in general. Good luck 

xxx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hate the wait

Sorry to hear you still got af cramps, is this normal before af comes? Hugs.. The stretchy discharge is meant to be high fertile mucus that normally looks look like egg whites although not sure what it means bring at this stage of your cycle xxx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hate the wait thanks for the advice ill try the gp see it I have luck do the gp give you the results sorry for not knowing 

Yes hopefully no side effects will be the way for me 

How many mg are you on? X


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Lullabelle

Yes they do hun. Normally 2-3 days after the blood test is taken.

Has anyone experienced a difference on the level of progesterone if you have the day 21 done on day 20? My dates fall on Saturday for day 21  x


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes GP will give you the results too. I told them when I was making the appointment that I am currently a patient at the fertility clinic and that was all they needed. 

I am currently on 75mgs. I am considering upping to 100mgs next month but I will have to speak to the Doctor first. I'm not sure this will really help to be honest.


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hate the wait

Why don't you think 100mg will work?? I know it's hard but you have to stay positive. Having positive mental attitude will help trust me. Soon as I stopped worrying I fell pregnant xx


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Flossey. I know I should be more optimistic but a lot of things that I have read state that you should take lowest dose of clomid and if you ovulate on low dose then there is no point in increasing dosage. I think that is why I am pessimistic about taking 100mgs next month. 

On another note my cramps seem to have stopped today (day 26). I would say tender breasts but not sore. Will test on Saturday morning I think, just hate to see that BFN. 

Moo - do you have any more news? 

Love to all xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hate the wait  - i am the most pessimistic person ever to the point where i didnt even want to take clomid as i thought what is the point how can that help and the more i have read i realise that for some it does work for - granted not everyone but thats life i suppose, like ivf some it works for some it doesnt but you need to try.

I have also read loads of people who it didnt work on 50mg and did on 100mg, my friend in particular had been trying for 4 years then got put on clomnid 4 months of 50mg - nothing (not even ovualtion) then first month of 100mg she fell pregnant with two gorgeous twin girls and she had never been pregnant before so it does work, i would be optimistic about the 100mg!! 

i dont think my consultant will allow me on 100mg as i had previous endo and PCOS and from what i have read they will keep me on a low dose 

xx


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hiya Ladies, 
Sorry to barge in... didnt want to feel like i was hijacking the thread, I just wanted to introduce myself. I too am about to start taking Clomid, first timer, am waiting for my next cycle which is in about three weeks time (never been so happy to see an AF haha) Ive been prescribed 50mg for CD2-6.
I have a 8yo from previous relationship, im married, have been with my hubby 5 years. We have been ttc for 4 years. Previously my DH had an abnormally low sperm count (we dont know the reason) but since then he has lost alot of weight and is more healthy, resulting in his little men to become normal! yey!! 
I have no history of infertility but have had a total of 3 M/C's and an ectopic pregnancy at 7wks in January of this year, (had emerg keyhole surgery and left tube removed)


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining in too?

I am currently day 4 of my 2nd round of clomid -mixed feelings at the moment, I was sad the 1st round didn't work but on the bright side i did have af! Since coming off the pill last October I have not had af at all.

Still no idea what the issue is but am trying to keep positive and hoping that the clomid will work.

I have not been offered any scans or blood tests during the clomid, is this normal? All my precious tests have come back ok including an AMH test.

Fingers crashed for everyone x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for the congratulations and support ladies. I've had a much stronger line on First Response this morning, and Weds afternoon the CBD said 'pregnant 1-2', so I think this is real!

Hate the Wait - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that AF doesn't arrive tomorrow and you'll get your bfp   

Mrs Flossey - I don't think 1 day will make much difference for your progesterone level - if it is borderline when you get results you could get it repeated early the next week, but I was told if day 21 falls on a Saturday get test on the Friday, and if it falls on a Sunday get it done on the Monday. 

Lulabelle - what dosage are you on? If your day 21 results show you don't ovulate (fingers crossed you will!) you should talk about going up in dosage, as I have PCOS and Endo, and my consultant was happy for me to go up to 150mg.

Wombatza - enjoy your acupuncture, I had it for a few months at the beginning of the year, I'm not sure how much of a difference it made to my fertility, but definitely won't have hurt, and I really enjoyed it and it made me feel much better generally in myself and more in control of the situation.

Hello to the other new ladies. Good luck to all of you     for everyone 

Love Moo xx


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

moo - congratulations again!! its so encoraging to hear a positive story especially as i tend to be more pesimistic about clomid. were you on 100mg or 150mg? thanks also for the advice with the endo & pcos i was worried that clomid may make endo worse from what i have read.

- ladies some advice needed, just called my GP to book in for 21 day bloods as it falls on a saturday i have had to book in for the monday (day 23) will this miss the reading? am i better booking the day 20 instead? ahhh new to all this

welcome to all the new ladies seems like there a few of us all in the same position - heres hoping it works for some of us.

p.s - still no side effects? does this mean its not working?

x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Morning All!

Congratulations Moo!!!!!

Hi to all the other new ladies.  Im now on cd 15 and from last night have had stomach cramps, but they feel different from previous af pains.  Hopefully you ladies are right and im just late at ovulating and the clomid has kick started something!!!

Lulabelle, im sure you will be ok doing day 23 blood tests, last month I had a day 34 of 36 day cycle blood test and my cons said that by my results he thinks I ovulated! 

xx


----------



## Hate the wait (Apr 14, 2013)

Moo-huge congratulations. That is fantastic news. You must be over the moon.
Was this your first round back on clomid after Ovarian drilling? 

Lullabelle - day 23 will be fine for bloods. It should still confirm ovulation at this stage. 

Andi - sounds like ovulation pains to me. I usually get ovulations pains around this time too. Good sign, congratulations. 

Well I am BFN again! Having a low day today. Nurse at the hospital has advised me not to pay for IVF round 1 but to wait for NHS referral, not sure my sanity will hold up for NHS referral so I am contemplating getting the ball rolling on a private basis. 

Love to all xx


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Hate the wait

Hopefully it is ovulation pains!!

I must admit, I didn't think twice about going private at the start, I seen my cons privately for first consultation and then he registered me to have scans at his NHS clinic which I think is fine and it cuts the cost a wee bit but im not sure if that would be the same where you are.  I'm in Belfast so things might be different here.  IVF waiting times are about 12 months tho here NHS.  

Try to stay positive, I had a low day on Monday when dr said there was no follicle growth for me, but chin up, maybe next month will be your month!!!!


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hate the wait - i dont qualify for nhs funding so i dont know timescales - have they gave you any indication? is there anything more they can do prior to this? seems you may as well use your nhs options if you are entiltled and save the money incase you need to go private further down the line - if you went private now would you still be eligable for nhs funding?

moo - ovarian drilling, only heard of this a few times, what made you have this? did you go private or nhs? interesting that after that clomid has worked first time round 

thanks for the advice on day 23 i think i ovulate late anyway so i am hoping this will be ok. last day of clomid tonight, not one side effect or twinge - is that normal or will it start to show side effects around ovulation? i kind of feed its not working if there are no side effects  x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo 

Congratulations hun, so exiting. Hugs xx

Hate the wait, how you feeling hun? X

Lulabelle

Ovarian drilling is brilliant it can work so wonders. Best thing I ever did,I too don't get nhs funding. 

Andi

Hi, are you going straight to Ivf? X

I'm currently on CD 14 so hopefully ill ovulate, I'm having cramps and pains on left side of ovaries so fingers crossed I ovulate. On 100mg along with 1000mf metformin and that's hard work. It's making me poorly but I have lost loads of weight tho. This battle to get our biggest wish is just sooooo hard. Having a little moment and think of the baby we lost a year ago. I was only 5 weeks but was still our baby. Just so sad.

Massive congrats to moo, soooo happy for you.

Baby dust to you all the lovely ladies 

Xxxxxx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

hello ladies,

Hate The Wait - yes this was the first cycle back on the clomid after the Ovarian Drilling, I went straight back in at 100mg.
Lulabelle - the ovarian drilling was done on the NHS at my consultant's suggestion. She said that it would not be worth in her opinion trying injectables or any of the other meds that are used to stimulate ovulation, for me, because of my rubbish response to the clomid! but that Ovarian Drilling would give us a 20% chance of me becoming more responsive - not fantastic odds, but I felt at that point it was worth doing as the only other option she wanted to consider was IVF - which I am not entitled to on NHS until the end of next year. Whilst she was doing the op she also found some Endo (which we didn't know about) so she cleared that out too.I'm now very pleased that we went for it!!!   and would recommend it to anyone. 

Lots of love to all, enjoy your bank holiday weekends 
Moo xx


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi mrs flossey
No im not going straight to ivf im only on my first cycle of clomid so a while to go yet before thats an option. 

Hi hate the wait
Turns out i prob have an upset tummy rather than ovulation pains. I done a opk and it was negative 
But im now cd 16 so not even half way through my long cycle so there is still hope!!!!


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mrs flossey - sorry hun my section to you yesterday went missing - was thinking of you, I hope you're doing ok. Fingers crossed for ovulation for you, and that the metformin eases up on you soon
Moo xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi moo

That's ok hun. I'm feeling a bit better but yesterday wasn't a great day just taken extra tablet so on full dosage now. Fingers crossed for me. Have you been to docs to confirm pregnancy? You must be sooooo excited x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mrs Flossey.

No, I rang my GP who has booked me in with midwife for week 8 (that seems SO far away right now!) but didn't want to do bloods or anything. I also rang my consultant to see if she wanted any follow up - but she's away on holiday so have had to just leave a message with her secretary! Feeling quite scared still at the moment, and struggling to keep myself from spending the whole time worrying, I know I should be enjoying this!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Flossey, and all you other ladies   

Moo xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo

It's only natural to worry. But try to remain as relaxed as possible. You have us ladies to talk too. I'm over the moon for you. Ovarian drilling helped me to get pregnant although it was ectopic so drilling is the best thing ever. Here for you anytime xxx

Lots of love to all the other ladies, we have to stick together.

I'm feeling a little down today  xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Flossey, try to stay positive hun - I know it didn't work out for you last time -   - but it does mean that you know your body can do the right things and can get pregnant - and I have every faith that you will get your baby   
I know I should probably stop posting on this thread - but it's such early days so if no-one has any objections I'd really like to stay to chat with you ladies for a while longer... I'd be checking in to see how you're all getting on anyway.

 for you Flossey - and for anyone else that needs one today, I hope the rest of you are having a good Bank Hol?

Love Moo xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Moo

Thank you for your lovely kind words. I wouldn't dream of you leaving. I want you to stay sure as everyone else will too

Xxxx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Congratulations to those with good news!

I have started using the clear blue ovulation kit this cycle and no smiley face yet. It's only day 10 but have already convinced myself I won't ovulate this cycle - I just can't stop thinking negatively. It's not helped by the fact a second girl in 2 weeks has just announced she is pregnant at work. 

Fingers crossed everyone x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi confused 84

Day 10 is early yet, i'm on day 20 and still no sign of ovulation yet this month, but we have to keep positive!!  I know how you feel, it seems like everyone is having babies, but I'm sure our time will come, its just a matter of timing I guess.

Positive thoughts to you all x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ladies, 

although i am not under care of scans with clomid (just 21 day blood) i had a scan today as we are considering our next options and its CD14 and it showed lots of follicles (confirmed PCO) but one main follicle measuring 22mm and my lining was ideal, the sonographer said it all looked good but that I had either just ovulated or was about to - so going to dtd the next few days and keep fingers crossed. CBFM said high but not peak and i dont feel any twinges etc but going on the scan just going to give it our best shot and hope we have not missed our chance this cycle.

ill keep you posted- good luck to you all xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello ladies - 

Mrs Flossey - thank you hun  , I hope you're doing ok? 
Confused 84 - stay positive hun, it's too early to be giving up hope of ovulating yet! Sometimes clomid can give a longer cycle. Keeping my fingers crossed for your ovulation.
Andi130 - keeping my fingers crossed for you too - hopefully your ovulation is just a little late.
Lulabelle - That sounds really promising, it sounds like you've timed things just right - wishing you lots of luck.
Hate the wait - how are you doing now hun? Have you decided to wait for the NHS or go privately. Can you do another clomid round in the meantime?

 for all 

Love Moo xx


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hiya girls 
After 18 months of ttc and two operations for endo I'm due to start clomid 50mg at days 2-6 when my next period starts. Have been getting really down lately and just found out today that another friend of mine is pregnant. I desperately need some positivity and cheering up. I apparently have mild pcos but don't have the typical symptoms. Have long cycles and ultrasound shows it but that's all. Getting stressed is  not helping I know but can't help feeling like this is never going to happen!  X


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi scorpio, i cant offer a success story....yet but i am slightly ahead of you so can offer some advice. 

i am also very similar in that i was treated for endo in may and also this month been diagnosed with PCO and seem to ovulate but they have gave me clomid to try.

cycle one i am now on CD16 so far been really lucky not had any side effects too bad the odd head ache and hot flush, slight pain at the moment cramps but its around ovulation so i am assured this is normal, i had a scan last week which confirmed i have one follicle at 22mm which apparently shows the clomid working and got bloods booked for next week so well see what they say.

i am rather pessimistic that clomid will work but it is making me feel better that i am doing something than nothing, so i think its worth a try xx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the support, I got a smiley face yesterday (on cd14) so now just have to wait and see. Had strange pains last night and still have a bit of an ache like feeling today.

I am going to find this wait so tough! X


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello ladies, I hope you're all well?

Mrs Flossey - you've been quiet on here for a while - how are you doing?
Confused -   for the positive opk! Best of luck for this cycle
Scorpio25 - hi and welcome to the thread. The ladies here are lovely and you will be able to get lots of support. I can offer you a positive story. I have PCOS and when I had an ovarian drilling op this May it was discovered that I also have Endo. After 2 1/2 years of ttc, quite a few clomid rounds (I wasn't responsive to it until after my op), the OD op and then one more round of clomid - I am now 5 1/2 weeks pg   , so don't lose heart - it can happen  
Lulabelle - good luck with your blood test, hopefully it will show that the clomid is working for you

 for everyone

Love Moo xx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Evening ladies

This wait is driving me crazy and it's so hard not to keep googling symptoms! Any tips for how to get through the next 22 days? X


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all

Hope you are all ok I got a smiley face tonight on day 26!!!! Late or what but got to think positive with my history of pcos. 

Confused i know its hard waiting ive started to walk with a pal in the evenings to keep my mind off things which i think has helped...


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Evening ladies

This wait is driving me crazy and it's so hard not to keep googling symptoms! Any tips for how to get through the next 22 days? X


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi ya moo 

I'm ok just not feeling well. I also found a lump down below so little down but ill be ok, how you feeling?

Confused I know the feeling. I'm on cd24 and due at at the weekend and I have all sorts happening but trying to not google lol

Andi, yay to the smilie face 

Lots of love to anyone I've missed x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am the same i am only on CD 20 and wake up every morning with cramp, want to eat everything (although i think thats the clomid as i have put on 4lb and its only 1st month ahh!!) 

I have day21 bloods on friday so well see what that says, does anyone know how long they take to get the results?

I feel this cycle seems so long compared to others probably cause i am expecting big things ha ha x


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi girls 

Just to let you know af came, back on Clomid tomorrow.


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi all, hope you are all ok?

Just need your thoughts, I am now cd22 and think I ovulated cd14 so when do you think I should test? On my first round of Clomid I had a 26 day cycle.

The waiting is torture! X


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi confused I'm also on cd26 and ov on cd14 I was going to test sat

X


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh you are a couple of days ahead of me, the wait is horrid isn't it! I know I should wait until the weekend but don't think I can! I keep symptom spotting but I'm sure I am imagining things now!

I hope you get your bfp! X


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

i know i do too. i have also been suffering lots of twinges and pains in stomach and back (nothing too bad) but dont have any pregnancy symptoms at all, but also dont feel due on so really strange.

i am not sure i will be able to wait to saturday prob more likely thursday 

this is my first month of clomid so i know that it can make you think you are pregnant when you are not so dont want to get my hopes up

good luck - keep me informed x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm really confused now! Sorry if this is TMI but i am now having a really light bleed albeit I am only cd22.

This is my 2nd round of clomid and on the first round I had a 26 day cycle,

Just for background, I stopped the pill around 11 months ago and my periods didn't start again until I took norithisterone.

Any ideas what this bleed is for, could it be af coming early?

Thanks x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

i also had an early bleed it didnt come to much but that was last week and nothing since so it might just be a side effect to clomid.

try not to worry - easier said than done i know x


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

Morning Ladies, 
Have neglected this for a while as i discovered a group on ******** which i have been addicted to. My bad!
I just wanted to give you all an update. AF arrived this morning, and i start Clomid tomorrow, i think after reading up on it ill be taking it at night!! Dreading the headaches, i get them anyways. 
Fx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Again, possible TMI alert but it's Brown now, wish I knew what my body was doing! X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ladies, don't want to build anyones hopes up but spotting around a week before AF due can be a sign of implantation. 

Hope it is for you guys. 

I think my dreaded witch is about to land, got those twinges.


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to this thread - bit nervous! Clomid has turned me into someone I don't recognise   Hopefully I can support you and hoping to help others too. Gemma XX


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi to all the news girls, it's nice to talk to people who understand what we are going through. My fist cycle was uneventful but this second round has been very strange!

I did think it may be implantation yet I doubt it as I am just being very negative at the moment x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry for the 101 questions but if I still have this tomorrow should I count it as CD2 and start taking my next round of Clomid?


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi confused,

have you decided what to do have you started round 2 of clomid? if its just spotting i would wait unitl full flow as i think this is what is actually classed as AF - the spotting could be implantation.

AFM - CD27 today my cycles are really erratic ranging from 28days to 32days so i am not sure when to test, have constant twinges, but dont feel due on or BFP so its really hard to tell, i keep telling myself to wait until saturday.....if i can!! 
xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Gl on your testing lulabelle 

Confused, I too would wait and watch.... If it turns into a normal AF full flow then start taking on day 2 .... But if its one week before you are due it could be implantation... Let us know how you get on  

I'm currently on 4 dpo.... This wait is killing me !! Been here so many times ...I think even if I get a bfp now I won't believe it xxx


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all 
Its good to hear that Im not the only one waiting, AF is due with me tomorrow (day cd36) as per the last 2 cycles but there is no sign, but on the other hand I don't feel a BFP coming either.

One of my wee cats has stayed away from home for a whole day and after lunch today I sat down and cried like a mad thing... hormones have kicked in I think!  They are my babies at the mo, god knows what state I will be in when I do get pregnant!

Take care. x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning! How is everyone getting on?

I'm in my 3rd cycle now CD8 so fingers crossed it works this time! It's my last cycle before I am back at the hospital do no idea what the next step will be x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey ladies it was bfn for me got af on cd32 so I'm now on day 2 of clomid

Really quite pessimistic that it will work, we are currently waiting to hear if we are accepted on to egg share so that's my back up as we don't qualify on nhs as we have a 3 year old so after clomid they can't do anymore which is understandable 

How is everyone getting on? X


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all

Well af arrived yesterday (cd41), very light, so I think I will start my 2nd round of clomid (100mg) this evening when I get home from work.  Will keep you all posted.

Take care x


----------



## wombatza (May 27, 2013)

Hey everyone
Well, it's cd19 and still no sign of ovulation on my 6th round of clomid. This is driving me absolutely crazy.
Today, I found out a colleague is 7 weeks pregnant, I was the first person she told and she was scared to tell me. We have been talking to eachother through both of our journeys but I was not expecting this - though I should have been. I so want to be happy for her but am devastated right now.
Next Wednesday I have my first appointment at the IVF clinic so they can decide if I'm a good candidate. Hold thumbs please, I'll keep you posted.
Elle
x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning, I know exactly how you feel as I am surrounded by pregnant people now wherever I go, friends / family / Work. It's so hard isn't it.

I'm CD11 and no ovulation yet but fingers crossed. This is my 3rd round and then back to hospital so no idea what the next step will be x


----------



## Blondy76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello!  I'm after some advice!  I did 6 months of clomid 50 mg last year which unfortunately didn't work.  At an info session the doctor prescribed me 100mg clomid or the option of IVF.  I got the prescription but in the end we went for the IVF option.  The doc at the time didn't say that I would need scans on the 100 mg.  the ivf didn't work and we are probably going to give it one last go at the end of this year.  

However, I fond the clomid and trout that I would give it a to for a couple of months.  I haven't told the hospital and wasn't gong to book scans as to be honest I don't thin it will work anyway.  Do you think I'm doing the right thing or should I book a scan?

Good luck to you all! X


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Blondy76

I am on my 2nd round of clomid at the minute.  

Tracking scans tell you what is happening and if the clomid is working so you can more accurately predict ovulation to maximise chances.    I don't know if I could stick all the waiting without the scans!

I think scans are the way to go... but its your body, you will know what best to do.

Good luck either way.  Take care. x


----------



## Blondy76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Andi, I have emailed the clinic to ask them!

Good luck to you too xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello ladies..

Can i join you.. on day 9 on 2nd cycle of clomid.. got a bfp with last try but lost bubba at 9wks.. praying it works this time too..

lots of babydust to you all x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you all too?? I am on day 5 of my 1st round of Clomid. Feeling ok so far, hope none of the horrible side effects start soon 

xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gemma - hello.. you are just behind me.. ive had hot flushes at night & cramping by my ovaries today.. had that last time so hoping its a good sign  will you be scanned? i have mine wed eve x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, Ah I hope that is a good sign for you!! No, I am not getting scanned just blood tests! I am praying it works. When did the side effects start for you? x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gemma - last night hot flushes started.. so thats day 8.. 
& cramps today.. are you on 50 or 100


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome to ask the New ladies!

I'm not having a good day today, on my 3 rd round of Clomid and it's CD14 and still no positive on my ovulation kit, really sad. I have been having really short cycles on my Clomid (26 then 24). I'm back at the hospital next week and have no idea what's going to happen next x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hey all from me too. I've been lurk reading this thread as well.
It's CD5 on my 2nd cycle on 50mg today. I'm not having any monitoring and don't think I ovulated last cycle, so not sure how positive to feel...


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Myxini - Hello .. be positive & it will happen hun.. have you been resting again today? i came to bed when i got home put the hot water bottle on my tum & my super dh made dinner.. 

Confused - did you ovulate on the previous cycles x


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Myxini, I have been the same as you just reading everyone elses experiences before I started.

MeJulie, I am on 50mg, days 2-6. I am dreading the night sweats as I m a naturally hot person anyway, boiling all the time as it is! 

Sending lots of babydust x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Gemma - Seems we're on the same cycle day.  I'm the same, always hot. I had hot flushes in my last cycle, but they were only bad for a few days in early-ish cycle.

Julie - Thanks. How lovely of your DH. Mine is in full manflu mode right now, so not a lot of use... I've been lazing around on the sofa with my knitting, shoving greek yoghurt, berries and seeds in my face, getting plenty of rest. 

Confused - How frustrating. Are you seeing a consultant next week?

Wishing everyone positive thoughts, opk's and those bfp's.


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning! I an using the clear blue tests and last cycle I got a smiley face on CD14 and had a 26 day cycle. I an do confused and frustrated. I just wish my appointment was earlier than next week as I want to know what the next step will be x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ladies,

i am now on CD9 on 2nd round of clomid (50mg) however this cycle i have had no side effects so far.

my last cycle was 32 days but when i went for a scan on CD14 they said i may have missed OV - can you have a 32 cycle if i ovulated that early? if so then we def missed it!!

still feeling positive that at least i am trying something, our next option is IVF so i am not putting too much pressure on the clomid.

my consultant wants to put it up to 100mg next cycle but i am not sure if that will make much of a difference.

good luck to everyone - lets hope someone gets BFP 
xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hey again all.

Lulabelle - I've heard that the luteal phase can vary quite a bit. I think usually a short one would be something to worry about, not a longer one, but don't know how common it would be to have it 18+ days long. Sorry, not being helpful... 

I've popped my last Clomid of the cycle today, and had a weird day. Had to walk quite a bit during the day, but kept having such painful cramps that walking was actually difficult. It's *CD6* but feels like the day before AF! About to retire on the sofa with a hot water bottle now.

I was really tempted to buy opk's today but didn't. I've promised DH I won't use them this cycle, as it won't change anything and will just add to any stress. My consultant thought they have a negative effect on ovulation via causing stress - I don't really believe that, but I guess I can humor DH on this.


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Evening ladies...

Hope you are all ok....

Just had my day 11 scan & very excited.. have two 19mm follies on right with a tiny 9mm on the left...
doc told dh next 2-3 days you need to do the business & watch out could get twins.. lol..


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning, Hope you are all doing ok?

I'm CD18 and got a positive on my ovulation kit on CD16 do fingers crossed! I'm still convinced it won't work for me though. Back at hospital next week so just want to know what the next step is x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Good news confused that you got positive opk!! Stay positive!

I'm on cd13 but not using opk this month as think its adding more pressure for us, not sure it will make much difference but worth a try.

I've got my results coming Back by the end of this cycle to see if we're eligible for egg share if not then I will need to look at my options!!

Xx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, I hope your results are good news.

I don't know why but I have just convinced myself that it's not going to work, no idea why though. 

Sorry if this is too much information but we dtd on Cd13, 15 and 16 so if I got my smiley face on ovulation kit on CD16 do you think that's ok? X


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

confused - we only got jiggy last cycle on day 13 when poss on ovulation & i got a bfp so you should be fine...


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

confused - i am sure thats more than fine try not to worry.

weve been dtd every second day and not checking with opk or looking out for symptoms i am trying a different strategy this month although come to think of it not had any side effects of clomid or pains so far but i am only on CD13 so there time yet.

19 days to go ahhh!! x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

CD9 and all my cramping and hot flashes have almost gone today. Feels much more comfortable, but I'm worrying now that's my ovaries shutting down for the month. 

Confused - That sounds fine to me; I hope you'll be proved wrong. 
Lulabelle - We're doing an opk-free month too for the same reason. I might get even more stressed over the not knowing though, sigh.

DH has been sick all week, but hopefully starting to feel a bit better - need to get cracking with the BD... I'm taking things slow, trying to be zen about everything (we're also trying to choose a mortgage and find a house atm). Constantly hungry, but trying to snack on nuts, yoghurt, avocados etc to keep clear of chocolate.


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard! 

I also started Clomid in August so we are all in the same boat, fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Morning

Looks like it's failed again for me this month, it's CD21 for me and approx 5 dpo and an starting to get Brown discharge (sorry if tmi) absolutely gutted and no idea why my cycles are so short x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey confused don't get too down brown discharge could be implantation so it may not be over yet keep positive

X


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, it's just really getting me down now.

Hope you are getting on ok x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all

I got some good news this morning, I have 2 foliciles!!!  one in 15mm and the other is 17mm.  Obv the 100mg of clomid is what I needed.  Cons couldn't tell me when I will ovulate, said to do the business every other day for a week! 

I cannot believe how excited I am just to have them growing!!

Hope you are all keeping ok.

Take care.


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm ok just rather skeptical that its going to work as I got follicle last month at 22mm and it still didn't work so I am not sure ovulation is the problem for us but well see what happens this month good news is I have no side effects other than slight weight gain so going to persevere.

Confused keep positive I don't think it will be af as I got the sane discharge last month ok it didn't work but I had a normal cycle length and it sounds as if you are worrying more that your cycle is getting short.

Andi great news you are going to be busy over the next few days ha ha xx


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Confused - could def be implantation.. got my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Sadly af has definitely arrived now, hope you all have better luck this cycle x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that Confused.  

*CD13* for me and feeling guardedly optimistic. I've had ewcm and an ache on the right side for a couple of days now, still continuing today, and DH has got over his chest infection and we've been DTD every other day. I've clearly got some hormones sloshing about - my face has gone all teenagy spotty in the past few days too. Also very oddly I keep getting a slight pulsing feeling in my lower stomach - don't think I've ever had that before.

I just realised that if my cycle is going to be the same 28 days as last one, I'm gonna find out either way while having my mom stay over - she lives abroad and is coming to visit for a week. Not ideal really. If it's a BFN and AF I'd much prefer to sulk alone or with DH, eating chocolate and moaning. If it's BFP I'd like to keep it just between me and DH for a little bit, until a viability scan, because I wouldn't want to upset my mom with an early mc... 

Slightly worried because I need to have my flu shot tomorrow. I've never heard that it would have any effect on hormones or fertility or early pregnancy, but I'm too scared to Google really...


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

myxini - they offered me the flu jab when i got my bfp last cycle so must be ok.. pray we both get our bfp's this month.. ive not told my mum this cycle as she cant help but share it with the world.. makes it so much harder when it goes wrong..

andy - well done on those follies.. sending some baby dust your way x

confused - sending you a big hug hun... x

Afm - cd17... still feeling a little uncomfortable but praying its a good sign & all our jigginess has worked 
always find this 2ww the hardest part as all we can do is wait until test day.. aarrghh may go crazy before then lol


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Julie - I guess they give it to most pregnant ladies, so it hopefully won't have any effect on possible conception either. I have it every year because of asthma and never had any side effects, but I think I'm just going a bit loopy trying to optimise everything atm...  My mom does know about me being on Clomid, but not details really. She's usually really understanding and discreet and supportive, so I don't mind, but I don't think she'd understand just how common mc can be... and well sometimes you just don't want to share everything...
And yes - let's hope the uncomfiness is a good sign for us both! 

Andi - Excellent about the growing follies!


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you all, I hate the waiting around too even though my wait this cycle was only 5 days given horrid early af!

Hopefully I will know what's up when I go to the hospital after this week although I will have missed my chance for another round of clomid as I'm already CD2.

I'm also thinking about a having some reflexology or acupuncture - have any of you tried it? X


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone

I had a negative opk tonight, Im hoping x I didn't ovulate yesterday,  does anyone know what size follicles need to be to ovulate?? I had a lot of pain yesterday after my scan but it has eased today.

A friend is in labour at the mo, mixed feelings about it, happy for them, sad for me....

Hope you are all well, positive vibes to you all..

Take care


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Confused,
I have been having acu for about 6 months or so and I also started having some reflexology with my therapist too. I have to say something works cos I haven't suffered with my slipped disc problem since I started and have only ever taken paracetamol for a headache rather than the codeine based painkillers I had to take on occasions for my back  . I have also noticed a difference in how my tongue looks and this is very significant in acu as that is how they make their diagnosis. You don't really feel the needles at all, on occasions I have had a 'fuzzy' feeling on insertion, and I am led to believe this can mean blocked energy  

My friend is a reiki master (this means she is at a level were she can teach others) and I have just started some reiki along with crystal therapy. I hadn't gone to her before due to us being very private about ttc, but I went away with her for a few days recently and I just blurted it out. She was fab and offered to reiki me. I had my 2nd session on Sunday, and felt some very strong 'fuzzing'. Afterwards my friend was about to tell me something then stopped herself. I pushed cos it worried me a little, she said it wasn't worrying but she didn't want to lead me in any way. She said she had felt strong feelings during the treatment and had wanted to cry (joyful tears she said) and hug me. She also said she had a strong vision of an embryo in a womb and it was mine. She then said it may not mean anything, but it made me feel good cos it helped to keep me positive.
I do have to laugh when I go though as her hubby always asks me afterwards how did my exorcism go lol, I say 'I think I'm still possessed'   

I also listen to relaxation cd's if I'm feeling a bit uptight about it all. Got a very nice one with sounds of the sea and I just go to bed in a dark room, plug in my headphones and away I go lol. My OH thinks I'm potty I'm sure, he asks if I'm tuned in  . 

I figure, if these things make us feel better and help keep us chilled then they are worth their weight in gold.

Have a go and see what you think yourself as everyone has different experiences I'm sure.


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Confused sorry af arrived - why are you not going to try again this month whilst you wait for your follow up? I have never had acupuncture or anything but I've heard very good things about it & even if it just relaxes you and makes you feel more positive its worth it

Andi sorry about your neg opk that's why I've not done any this month as it was stressing me out. I know from my scan my follicle was 22mm and they said I was about to ov what size was yours?

Me Julie I am the same stage as you it's cd18 today and I've woke up with period like cramps just hoping its a good thing and not af 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Lullabelle

My follies were 15mm and 17mm on Monday.  Cons told me to do the business for up to a week, so neg OPK prob isn't a bad thing at this stage. 

Andi


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was only given 3 months of Clomid an not at the hospital until tomorrow which will be CD4 x


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Confused the same happened to me when I first got clomid and they told me to take day5 to 9 you might be ok x


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

lulabelle - same day..  we can go crazy together  
are you getting day 21 bloods done? x

Myxini - how are you feeling today? x

Andi - they like follies to be around 19-20 mm by ovulation.. just read somewhere that clomid may mess with opks & not give correct ovulation day!

Confused - how u feeling hope af is easy on you x

Spudlin - hello  xx

Hello everyone else x

Afm - cd18 still have crampy feelings by my left ovary.. thought it may be my bowel but i think something else is happening as very strange.. think i had this last time but not sure.. oh its driving me nuts & i still have ages till otd lol


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes mejulie we can go crazy together!! No this cycle I've decided to not opk not scan or bloods really just the the tablets and dtd as much as possible it's actually quite nice to not stress about it however I do feel my cycles feel so long on cloned its like you are always second guessing everything your body is doing.

We go on holiday this weekend so hopefully that will take my mind off things also we found out today we've been accepted for egg share so that's great news at leat I know what my next yep will be!! 

Good Luck to everyone someone needs a bfp soon x


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Hello all.

Lulabelle - Good news about egg share - though I do hope you get your BFP before then! (I wish it was still an option for me, but oh well...) Have a really nice holiday!

Julie - Fingers crossed... When are you planning to test?

Confused - It's good you at least get to see a doc soon. It's too bad about missing out a cycle, but a short breather might do good, I guess. And some do say that you have more chances of a natural BFP after a Clomid cycle.

Andy - Good luck! I know what you mean about friends' babies. I had both pregnancy and baby news last week, and yesterday heard about another friend giving birth - I'd forgotten she was pregnant!  Happy for them, but wistful...

Spudlin - I agree; anything to make you feel more relaxed must be good! (Well, drugs and booze perhaps not...)

AFM it's *CD15* today. My rightside cramps disappeared yesterday and ewcm is at least much less "ew", so I guess ovulation's happened by now, if it was to happen this cycle. DTD on day13 last, so I guess we've done what we can (will of course keep on with DTD just in case). I guess now we wait...


----------



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

myxini - I will start testing cd25 as high risk mc so I have sensitive tests bought from amazon that show it earlier.. got my BFP cd27 last cycle.. praying hard it works again.. keep talking to the embabes & saying out loud "I am pregnant, I will stay pregnant, I will have my family"  lol .. dh thinks ive lost the plot but worked for me last time.. need to stay positive it will work..

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Andi130 (May 29, 2013)

Hi all

I have got a smiley face, cd16!!!  I feel all panicked and under pressure now to get busy, any advice, would tonight be best or tomorrow morning??  We last dtd yesterday morning??


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

hope you are all doing ok?

I'm waiting for a referral to the fertility consultant now and getting impatient!

On my 4th round of clomid now and I got a smiley face on my OPK yesterday morning (CD15) yet i tested again in the evening and it was negative - is this normal?  Also had some period type pains yesterday but seem to have gone now.

I really hope it works this month and i don't get AF at the weekend (the last 2 cycles i have got AF really soon after ovulation) 

Where are you all up to? x


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Confused - yes it is perfectly normal for your opk to be positive in the morning and negative by the evening, they detect the LH surge, which can sometimes only last 6 hours. Good luck with this cycle xx


----------



## Confused84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks moo84, just really hope it works this round x


----------



## Hijabi (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear All,

I'm new to this site. Recently found out my Progesterone level is 13 when it should be 30. I am awaiting to do another blood test next week to see if it has increased, other wise DR will be putting me meds I assume. Not sure if GP can give it or I have to go to Hospital....so many ? and worries at this stage.

Can I ask you how long they give you Clomid for? and do you need to do other tests before they give it to you?

Thanks.


----------



## lulabelle2013 (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ladies,

i have not been on here for a few weeks but wanted to give you all some good news and reassurance

i got my bfp on 2nd round of clomid at 50mg and been for first scan today and everything is fine

i am so thankful for everybody support on this forum and its true what they say the min you stop thinking about it, it happens

we had been accepted to egg share and i had been matched and then found out i was already pregnant which is a miracle but i do believe its because i relaxed and stopped thinking about OPK and DTD every 2nd day etc 

good luck to you all and i will keep popping in to see how you are all getting on xx


----------



## Myxini (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations Lulabelle, what great news!  

I'm on my last days of 2ww of my 3rd cycle. CD28 today I think. If it's a bfn we're having a natural cycle after this, then see our consultant in December for future plans.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hiya everyone

I just started my 1st clomid cycle this month. I took 50mg clomid on days 2-6. Im on CD12 today - no ovulation yet but twinges in the ovaries so their obviously building me some ripe eggs! : )

I spotted on CD10 and felt like I had raging PMT yesterday evening (which obviously im not) but the drugs must be messing with my hormones and making me Miss Angry. Other than that I get a few hot flushes in the night but its going okay.

Just wanted to say hi and hope I can share this experience with you all. xxx


----------



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello fellow clomid ladies. I'm about to start my 7th and final cycle of clomid maximum dose (150) next step IVF. This last month on clomid was worst so far for bloating and gurgling inside - anyone got any tips for managing this? I assume the ivf drugs will be even worse so not looking forward to it    in the meantime, having a glass of red and then some ice cream to help me deal with AF and put a brave face on it!!


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

Hi ladies

I don't post very often I'm on my 3rd round before next ICSI, have any of you ladies found that your cycles are all over the place with clomid?  I'm finding it difficult to calculate predicted ov , I will use opks this month and also bloods, just don't feel ov approaching with clomid, I get loads of ov symptoms without, have any of you ladies experienced this? 

Owly from my exp I'm actually better on the ivf drugs!  

Love to you all xx


----------



## Owly (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks leam31, that's good to know! Best of luck


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Can I join this thread please ladies? I currently on CD3 & on day 2 of clomid 
Owly I did IVF with ICSI with my ex husband & even though it wasn't a success I found the hormones so much better than clomid & I had 13 eggs collected x


----------



## Primal Seeker (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies, Can I join you all?

I'm just about to start my first cycle with Clomid. Feeling a little anxious about it!

I've read a lot of people talking about OPKs and working out when they are going to ovulate. I have been told to take Clomid days 2-6 and then book in for a scan on day 12 during which they will give me a pregnyl injection (all being well follicle-wise!). Am I right in thinking that this will stimulate ovulation and therefore no need to use OPKs?

I presume that different specialists recommend different methods depending on everyone's individual circumstance and diagnoses but I just wanted to be sure I was doing it right and not missing anything!

Thanks,
LittleB.x


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi girls
I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread. I was a crazy Clomid nutter several years ago and my advice is to arm yourself with as much knowledge as you can whilst taking the crazy drug. It really does work, all of the girls I knew back then are now Mums. It WILL happen for all of you too     
My biggest source of information was a book called Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler. I truly believe that the information I got from that book, along with the support I got from the girls on this website, are the reason I got my BFPs.
I used to chart my temperature and log it on a site called www.fertilityfriend.com This took a lot of the guesswork out of ttc. 
Here's to plenty more BFPs on this thread xxx


----------

